# 1BR Part time for Adult, Part time for Toddler



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Sorry you're going through such a tough time.

I suggest getting a double bed, or larger if you want. A trundle bed, like you suggested, might be nice too as she might feel safer if her daddy is in the same room as her - with it being a new apartment that she's not used to.

You can use neutral colors for the bedding and other things in the room that will make her feel comfortable. But when she's not there, it won't look like a little girls room. White sheets, pillow cases, comforter, etc. will be fine for a man but add a couple little purple or pink throw pillows and blankets for her. When she's not there, you can set them in the closet. 

You can also use something as simple as a laundry basket to keep on the floor for her toys & dolls. That can go in the closet when she's not home too. 

You wouldn't really need to put side guards on the bed if you get a couple body pillows - one for each side. I think that's what they're called. Pretty soon she won't need side guards anyway. 

Best of luck with everything.


----------

